# New to Sailing and here



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As with most new posters I have been lurking around this site for a while and finally decided to register. I'm not only new to sailnet but I new to sailing as well. My only experience thus far is on a hobie cat on my honeymoon. I plan on taking some lessons this spring in Philadelphia and hope to meet people in the Philly/Wilmington area to share my interests with. I'm 28 and married with a four month old son.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to sailnet... and sailing. Don't be afraid to include your whole family in your plans - babies can be taken sailing too!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Faster. My wife is a powerboater but I think given time I can wear her down. She doesn't have anything against it, she's just used to going where she wants to go really fast, but then once she gets there she enjoys lounging on deck for hours at a time reading.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome...387...Hay your gun is bigger then mine... ( 357 )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kinne,
Welcome to Sailnet from a fellow Philly sailor.


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

I used to live in Wilmington, Delaware. Have you looked into the New Castle Sailing Club? Some pretty good sailors there, and they welcome newbies. A sailing club is a really good way to get started.

New Castle Sailing Club

p.s. my first boat was a Hobie 16. Sailed it for 28 years. Lots of fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I actually prefer the .45 stillraining! I have been on the New Castle Sailing club's website but haven't made contact or been down there yet. I'd like to have a little bit of knowledge (so that I only look like half an idiot) before I go check them out so I'm going to sign up for the ASA 101 course out of Liberty Sailing club today. Does anyone have any experience with them? (perhaps I should start a new thread for this??) One thing I'm excited about is that there appears to be a good sized sailing community all within a short drive of me!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome, you can learn a lot from sailing small boats.
Although I don't consider a hobie a good learning platform, some do. 
We have had that debate very recently.

I learned how to sail on a Sunfish, I have heard others here say the same thing.

Don't wory about your wife, she will come around in time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My first "boat" was a Sunfish also.


----------

